# New Giant Owner... 2014 Defy composite 1



## LettucePray27 (Dec 8, 2013)

I just bought the new 2014 defy composite 1. Walked in looking for the tcr, came out with the defy and couldn't be happier. The 11 speed ultegra is exceptionally smooth. And the frame rides much better than my 2006 felt f4. Looking forward to putting many miles on this bike. Great bang for the buck!


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Good Choice*



LettucePray27 said:


> I just bought the new 2014 defy composite 1. Walked in looking for the tcr, came out with the defy and couldn't be happier. The 11 speed ultegra is exceptionally smooth. And the frame rides much better than my 2006 felt f4. Looking forward to putting many miles on this bike. Great bang for the buck!


I have a 2013 Defy Advance SL1 and I wasn't planning on buying it. But I was "blown away" after riding it for the weekend, that was last May and I have no regrets at all.


----------



## JasperIN (Oct 25, 2010)

Pictures of the new bike!


----------



## crabbo1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Im glad your enjoying your new ride. Ive ordered the same bike but still waiting for it to arrive. Not long now. Meant to be here 2nd week in january. Cant wait. I nearly went with the tcr composite 1 2013 with ultegra as lbs was doing a good deal. But I was lucky and managed to test ride them both. Well aluminium defy and carbon tcr and I just loved the defy. So much more comfortable and responsive. I hope the carbon ride is worth the extra money. What have you done with mudguards? Looking at sks raceblade long or crud ones. Have you bothered? Cheers. Crabbo.


----------

